# Best blanks for DTG printing



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought I saw a thread on this before but can't find it so I appologize if I have duplicated here.

I would like to know if there are some t-shirts that are better for DTG printing than others. Have you had good or bad experiences with certain brands or models? What do you use and what have you already ruled out? Both light colors and darks.

Any input will be appreciated as I don't really want to go out and buy a half dozen of each shirt and try them all.

I am using a DTG-HM1 with white ink.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I use Delta Apparel. www.DeltaApparel.com. They don't seem to have fibers that stick up and they also are some of the cheapest on the market. I pay roughly 1.20 for white and $1.80 for black with free shipping at $250 order.

Gildan also seemed to be fine. Alittle more money than delta though. Use 100% cotton. We got some 50/50 long sleeves from both gildan and Jerzees and they were bad. Many fibers and dull prints.


----------



## robynstill (Mar 20, 2008)

I have used Gildan mostly, but the company I purchased my DTG Kiosk II from recommends Anvil. I went to ISS in Atlanta and Pantograms was also using the same Anvil shirt that was recommned to me and was the same on that I had a sample sent to me on before I bought my machine. I think the number is 979. I did purchase some of them and they feel really good and did print nicely.


----------



## Kiosk-HM-1-User (Sep 9, 2008)

We have used the Gildan G200's on about 3000 DTG prints with the HM-1 with white ink. I have found that lights are great. However with blacks I get inconsistencies. For example, my black G200 Small, med, and x large are excellent. But the Large, 2X and 3X don't grasp the pretreatment as well. I don't know why this happens, but I'm experimenting with those same Anvils, and also a few others. I printed some on combed cotton, which feels very soft. But once again inconsistencies in how it absorbs the white ink pretreatment. Has anybody else seen this? I especially have problems with my gildan G200 black XX Large. That one grabs the pretreatment very poorly.


----------



## Jpage (Nov 19, 2008)

I love using NLA 3600 Blanks. They seem pre-treat friendly, all the little fibers on the shirt lay down, and I mean all the fibers. they are very nice, mens and jr's.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

My favorite shirt to use are ones from Hype but they are a bit pricey but feel sooooo nice and print outstanding in my opinion because less fibers sticking up and high quality cotton used 
As the name implies, sorta anyways, they are a nice fit shirt


----------

